# witch kitchen



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

My husband found it funny that I used green food colored water and an old bottle of Mongolian Fire Oil we had in the cabinet. I did manage to get him involved in the shiatzu massage guy making this last weekend. He'll come around one of these days.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Oooooo, I like those. Great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ahh, fine dining exemplified


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool stuff. I have a "mad scientist lab" with couple of similar things, but nothing that nice. Please don't give me anymore ideas.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

I plan on having these for a while so I made them well. All junk I had around the house, too.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

They look great.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Haha... I had a bottle of Mongolian Fire Oil that was repurposed for a Witch bottle too. Nice work!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice potion and notions.. Great Job
love the winters night extract..
and sticks for ..LOL


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like those a lot. Extract of Wintery Night is my fav.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool witch potion botles, I love them! very creative "ingredients"! I too love the winters night extract!


----------



## The Witch of Lomax Street (Jun 10, 2014)

like these, do you have ones that are filled with things?


----------

